# VISA / Work Permit Process



## chadhent (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi All,

I have been doing alot of reading and although there is a heap of information here I was hoping for some specific feedback as it can be hard to relate to your own situation.

I am currently trying to determine my best option to work and live in Canada. I have only recently turned 31 hence I am no longer eligible for the working holiday program.

I have started to research applying via the express entry process but after reading information on here it looks like this may not be even worth doing unless I can secure a job offer prior.

Some information about myself:
Mechanical Engineer, Chartered (reciprocal recognition), 4 year BA degree
8+ years Oil and Gas experience (Australia only)
Defacto partner with Degree (although she is eligible for working holiday program)
Native English speaking

I am keen to move to Alberta, most likely Calgary and secure a job in the oil and gas sector as I have directly transferable skills.

When I complete the express entry ranking score (CRS) I seem to only get around 350-370 where it seems will never be accepted unless I can get a job offer to increase the score. Obviously securing a job from overseas is extremely difficult. 

I would appreciate any comment which may assist me in determining my best option for gaining a work permit / Visa.

Thanks, Chad


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You'll either need to apply for EE or obtain a job.
Express Entry: Potential Candidates


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

And keep in mind that engineering is a regulated profession here so you would have to become licensed in order to work as an engineer.


----------

